# My God Daughter, First Video



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Not sure where to put this but the general public is a bit scary, don't need to naughty or evil posts.
Anyway, I have been on Nicole to get into music since she was baptized and we got her drums, violin, guitar and ultimately she would up in sports and good at it. She started singing awhile ago and did a national anthem on the spur of the moment at a BB game. She was great, had good confidence and kept up with it. Tomorrow she goes before America's Got Talent in Indianapolis for try outs, I wish her luck. So after growing up and finally getting into college, we have her first actual video of her, using someone else's song. Once I can get a good mixer, we will be making some of our own methinks.

Enjoy Ms. Nicole Johnston, my lovely God Child. 

http://youtu.be/aAcCD_74pYA


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

She sounds great! Good luck at the tryouts. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's already in the general public being on YouTube. Put it in our Music forum... that is what it is.

Man, I have to say I got chill bumps listening to her singing that. I already love the song and thought Christina should have done the entire song. Nicole does a great job... beautiful voice.

I hope she makes it on America's Got Talent. I don't watch the show, but if she makes it... I will watch!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

BTW... the "Forms Forum" is for forms. :whistling:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> BTW... the "Forms Forum" is for forms. :whistling:


Yes massa, as soon as I get back to my computer. Not so good on the pad.


----------

